# Anastasia State Park



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

After 4 cancelled trips (usually kids' activities) we are finally going to Anastasia this weekend. Thought we'd check to see if anyone else was headed there. We are originally from Orange Park and this is familar territory.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

gator_back said:


> After 4 cancelled trips (usually kids' activities) we are finally going to Anastasia this weekend. Thought we'd check to see if anyone else was headed there. We are originally from Orange Park and this is familar territory.


Wish I could. This is one of our favorites (before we moved).
Enjoy

J


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We stayed there last August and loved it. I just saw the lighthouse featured on Ghost Hunters. They saw some creepy stuff in that lighthouse!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

gator_back said:


> After 4 cancelled trips (usually kids' activities) we are finally going to Anastasia this weekend. Thought we'd check to see if anyone else was headed there. We are originally from Orange Park and this is familar territory.


Would love to go, but cant on short notice. next time you head up let me know in advance and we will be there. That place is great!


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> After 4 cancelled trips (usually kids' activities) we are finally going to Anastasia this weekend. Thought we'd check to see if anyone else was headed there. We are originally from Orange Park and this is familar territory.


Would love to go, but cant on short notice. next time you head up let me know in advance and we will be there. That place is great!
[/quote]

Thanks- I've never seen a place sooo hard to get into.


----------



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

gator_back said:


> After 4 cancelled trips (usually kids' activities) we are finally going to Anastasia this weekend. Thought we'd check to see if anyone else was headed there. We are originally from Orange Park and this is familar territory.


Stayed there 6 months ago. Loved it. Nice sites. Lots of cover and shade. 
Beach was nice. We are not going soon but plan a trip to Salt Springs COE park shortly.

Onward, 
Mr. C


----------

